# Technisat Receiver <-> PC



## Raven280438 (4. April 2008)

Hi,

Ich hab einen Receiver von Technisat DigiCorder S2.
Vor kurzem habe ich mir das dazugehörige USB-Datenkabel gekauft, um die aufgenommenen Sachen auf den Rechner überspielen zu können.
Ich hab die Software und Treiber alles ordnungsgemäß istalliert, eine Verbindung scheint auch zu bestehen. Ich kann den Receiver pingen (so wies in der Anleitung steht).

Nur weiter komme ich nicht. Ich starte das Programm (PCLinq2), wähle dort 'File - Change Device Mode' aus und dann "Network Cable". So steht es in der Anleitung.
Aber dann tut sicht nichts, wie komme ich an die Sachen auf dem Receiver?


Gruß


----------



## darkframe (5. April 2008)

Raven280438 hat gesagt.:


> Nur weiter komme ich nicht. Ich starte das Programm (PCLinq2), wähle dort 'File - Change Device Mode' aus und dann "Network Cable". So steht es in der Anleitung.
> Aber dann tut sicht nichts, wie komme ich an die Sachen auf dem Receiver?


Hi,

das brauchst Du nur einmal zu machen, damit der Chip im Kabel korrekt konfiguriert wird.

Die eigentliche Übertragung läuft über das Programm Mediaport. Die neueste Version gibt's hier.

Falls nach dem Start von Mediaport der Receiver nicht im Programm angezeigt wird, hilft es oft, das Kabel noch einmal andersherum anzuschließen, soll heißen, den Stecker, der im PC steckt, an den S2 anschließen und umgekehrt.


----------



## Raven280438 (6. April 2008)

Super, vielen Dank.

So funktioniert es


----------

